# How long do Brakes last on MKIV Front/Rear Currently @ 136K miles



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

How long do brakes last on an MKIV?
My Jetta has 136 K miles so far. The front brakes have about 2/3 left on the pads and *they are my ORIGINAL pads and rotors*.
My rears, I have probably changed 3 times already, BUT the rotor is also ORIGINAL. The guy who changed my rear brakes said the next time I change my rear brakes, to change the rotor.
Last time I got an oil change, I saw the mechanic look at my rear brakes, but had no comment. I got curious and looked. At this time, my rear brakes have about 1/4 inch left in the pads. How much longer do I have mileage wise? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: How long do Brakes last on MKIV Front/Rear Currently @ 136K miles (MarkusWolf)*

Wife had a Passat B5.5 with Tip. When we sold the car with 104,000, we had just replaced the Factory pads and rotors. The rears were done at the same time but they were replaced once at 60,000. 136,000 is D A M N good and you should consider yourself lucky. Must be a manual and you live in a flat part of the world with mostly highway miles.








edit...I see your in LA, there are hills there, no??


_Modified by GTI-DNA at 6:09 PM 11-26-2009_


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: How long do Brakes last on MKIV Front/Rear Currently @ 136K miles (GTI-DNA)*

Yes, Los Angeles. Mainly flat and few hills. Prob. 60 highway/ 40 street.
5 Speed.
Thanks.
Anyone know w/ 1/4 inch left on rears pads, how much approx that would last or should I just buy some new pads/rotors? 
As of today, I have a chance to get a set of rotors and pads for $81.xx shipped. NEw. Decent deal. Thanks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: How long do Brakes last on MKIV Front/Rear Currently @ 136K miles (MarkusWolf)*

1/4 inch of pad material on each pad is nearly new.


----------



## NC Dubbin (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: How long do Brakes last on MKIV Front/Rear Currently @ 136K miles (germancarnut51)*

mine lasted to 80,000 miles on my 1.8T GTI.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: How long do Brakes last on MKIV Front/Rear Currently @ 136K miles (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_1/4 inch of pad material on each pad is nearly new.

Thanks for the information. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: How long do Brakes last on MKIV Front/Rear Currently @ 136K miles (MarkusWolf)*

Crazy mileage dude....
pad life will depend on driving habbits and vehicle destination, not all vehicles get the same friction, different markets drive the friction.


----------



## Golfsyncro18T (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: How long do Brakes last on MKIV Front/Rear Currently @ 136K miles (GTijoejoe)*

My brothers MKIV has over 130,000 miles on it and the pads and rotors have very little wear. I would guess there is at least 70% remaining. He's had the car since new as well so we know they are original. I've always wondered if his brakes are some weird anomaly so it's good to hear someone else is having similar experience.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: How long do Brakes last on MKIV Front/Rear Currently @ 136K miles (Golfsyncro18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfsyncro18T* »_My brothers MKIV has over 130,000 miles on it and the pads and rotors have very little wear. I would guess there is at least 70% remaining. He's had the car since new as well so we know they are original. I've always wondered if his brakes are some weird anomaly so it's good to hear someone else is having similar experience.

Ya, I was just wondering if my front brakes were working/functional or not. Seems abnormal that the front brake pads and rotors are Original. 
Thanks.


----------



## Don Pisto (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: How long do Brakes last on MKIV Front/Rear Currently @ 136K miles (MarkusWolf)*

I guess you ain't having as much fun with your car as you should have.
changed my rears at 45k and my fronts at 60k... went to Hawk HPS and I use them in all my cars now.
You probably don't need to worry about brakes for a long time.


----------



## maximizese (Jun 8, 2004)

I have 201K miles on my original front brake rotors and pads (plenty of pad left and no the rotors look good). The rear pads have been replaced 3 times and the rotors replaced once. At 180K miles, I changed the rear brakes from the factory 2.0/TDI brakes to the vented GLI brakes with new rotors. 
When the fronts need to be replaced, I will install the GLI brakes with new rotors from Napa Auto and when the rear pads give our, I'll replace those with Akebono ceramic pads. I'm tired of all the brake dust on the rear wheels.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (maximizese)*

wow those numbers are crazy. I never heard of anyone getting that high of mileage on their pads on a MKIV.
I have 130k on my car and have changed the rear pads every 40k and the fronts, so far at 80k.


----------

